# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [info]SSII c'est quoi ?

## bilb0t

Bonjour,

Je me demandais, c'est quoi c'est SSI(I) dont vous parlez tout le temps en France ?

Des boites qui utilisent des indpendants ? des boites de consultances ?

----------


## Satch

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me demandais, c'est quoi c'est SSI(I) dont vous parlez tout le temps en France ?
> 
> Des boites qui utilisent des indpendants ? des boites de consultances ?


Des botes de consultants, exactement.

Ou des botes d'esclaves qu'on envoie  300km. Tout dpend du point de vue.

----------


## Admin

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSII

----------


## shadowmoon

SSII = Socit de Service en Ingnierie Informatique.

Ce sont des entreprises qui recrute des personnes de niveau bac+5 ou + en informatique pour aprs les proposer  d'autres entreprises sur des missions.

Les personnes sont en CDI chez la SSII et travaillent en tant que prestaire extrieur et temporaire l ou leurs comptences sont requises.

Une SSSII, c'est  peu prs comme une agence d'intrimaires spcilise dans l'informatique.

----------


## f_bobo

> SSII = Socit de Service en Ingnierie Informatique.
> 
> Ce sont des entreprises qui recrute des personnes de niveau bac+5 ou + en informatique pour aprs les proposer  d'autres entreprises sur des missions.


Euh, je veux pas contre-dire non plus mais il n'y a pas que les BAC+5 dans les SSII, perso BAC+2 et 5 ans d'exprience.
Parfois, un BAC+2 est prfr  un BAC+5 car il a moins de visions des grandeurs, est parfois plus proche du client (pas suprieur) et ne fait pas la tte sur de "petits" projets...
C'est lors d'un passage en entreprise que l'on me l'a dit...
C'est sujet  caution  :;):

----------


## Admin

Je n'ai "qu'un" BAC et je suis en SSII. les profils recherchs ne sont pas les memes d'un SSI  l'autre.

Je rectifie aussi le passage qui dit que la SSII s'apparente  une boite d'Interim, ce n'est pas tout  fait exacte dans le sens ou lorsque tu n'es pas en mission, tu es pay, contrairement  l'Interim....grosse diffrence....surtout vers la fin du mois  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

c'est vrai que le choses ont volu pour le recrutement.

@gael : au sujet du payement, je suis 100 % d'accord avec toi d'o mon " peu prs".

----------


## Le Pharaon

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSII


Gal Donat  serais-tu acctionnaire de wikipedia ?

----------


## Maxoo

> Gal Donat  serais-tu acctionnaire de wikipedia ?


je vois pas pourquoi tu dis a ... Wikipdia c'est gnial et faudrait d'ailleur faire des recherches sur google et wikipdia avant de poster n'importe quoi  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Il m'arrive de trouver des mots (qui n'existe pas dans le dico franais (du moins le mien) ) sur google comme "se draguer". 

   Est ce que *wikipedia* une rfrence reconnue par l'acadmie ?

----------


## Admin

> je vois pas pourquoi tu dis a ... Wikipdia c'est gnial et faudrait d'ailleur faire des recherches sur google et wikipdia avant de poster n'importe quoi


+1  :;):

----------


## mat.M

> Des botes de consultants, exactement.
> 
> Ou des botes d'esclaves qu'on envoie  300km. Tout dpend du point de vue.


Encore une fois on ne va pas faire un dbat pour ou contre travailler en SSII il y a eu tout un dbat dessus mais on est bien content de trouver un poste dans une SSII comme premier emploi en informatique... ::roll::  
et de rajouter que je prfre les postes /missions en SSII plutot que socits utilisatrices d'informatiques car dans ces dernires on peut tre amen  faire des choses peu intressantes  ::D:

----------


## Satch

> dans ces dernires on peut tre amen  faire des choses peu intressantes


Dans les SSII aussi.

----------


## Mdiat

> Dans les SSII aussi.


Oui, mais, normalement, cela change  chaque mission, alors que chez un client final, tu peux te retrouver toute ta vie  faire la mme chose... 
Pour moi, l'inconvnient majeur dans les SSII, du strict point de vue de l'agrment professionnel, c'est que tu vois rarement un projet de sa conception  sa vie en production...

D'un ct tu restes trop longtemps sur le mme sujet, de l'autre tu n'y restes pas assez, il faut faire son choix, quand on le peut...

----------


## Satch

> il faut faire son choix, quand on le peut...


Genre arrter toute activit de dveloppement logiciel. Ca a me botte  :;):

----------


## Admin

> Pour moi, l'inconvnient majeur dans les SSII, du strict point de vue de l'agrment professionnel, c'est que tu vois rarement un projet de sa conception  sa vie en production...


Moi ca fait 6 ans que je suis chez le mme client  ::aie::

----------


## Mdiat

> Moi ca fait 6 ans que je suis chez le mme client


Je ne veux pas te faire peur, mais j'ai dj rencontr dans des grands comptes des employs de SSII qui tait  la mme place depuis 11 et 16 ans (les deux records que j'ai enregistr), moi je n'ai jamais dpass 26 mois, et j'en suis ravi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Admin

Disons que pour l'instant le travail me plait et le domaine est tellement vaste que j'ai pas encore fait le tour....je me demande si ca arrivera....

----------


## spirit_epock

SSII = Socit de Service  Intert Intermittent
autrement le boulot n'est pas tout le temps cool...

----------


## Invit

> SSII = Socit de Service  Intert Intermittent
> autrement le boulot n'est pas tout le temps cool...


+1 , mais il faut tre dans une bonne SSII qui te permet de dire NON quand une mission ne te plat pas ou plus. :;):

----------

